# My new bag.



## Solimar (May 2, 2007)

I don't know about you girls, but I will not pay one thousand or so dollars for a purse. I have bought LV's, Coach, Kenneth Cole...all costing a pretty penny even at their cheapest. I so wanted a Fendi Spy Bag. I looked everywhere for one at a reasonable price and it was damn near impossible. I searched online and found rave reviews on this faux Spy Bag. I read the reviews, and bought one. It arrived today, and when I say it looks EXACTLY like the actual spy bag, I mean that. People asked me about my spy bag and how much it cost and could not believe it wasn't the real thing. I love it so much.

Here it is:

http://www.fractionprice.com/moreinf...oduct_ID=10666


----------



## WhitneyF (May 2, 2007)

I love it! What a great deal!


----------



## clwkerric (May 2, 2007)

Cute bag!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 2, 2007)

I dont really like it. Then again I do. Its a toss up for me.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 2, 2007)

It's very cute, and a great deal.


----------



## Solimar (May 3, 2007)

I am loving this bag, definitely. The pockets it has are crazy...and all of them are useable as well. You have no idea how happy this makes me. I prefer it to any designer I own.


----------



## magosienne (May 4, 2007)

it's cute, not my style, but still a good deal.


----------



## pinksugar (May 4, 2007)

wow. What a good deal. I love the pink one. I really love bargains!


----------



## bella1342 (May 6, 2007)

I always wanted a spy bag! enjoy it!


----------



## CellyCell (May 6, 2007)

I got mines at Amuze for 15 bucks.

A brown-look-alike.

But those look nicer... good find.


----------



## dcole710 (May 6, 2007)

wow, congrats! that's a great find, what color did you get?


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 6, 2007)

That's so cute.


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 6, 2007)

nice deal!


----------



## Bec688 (May 6, 2007)

Awesome bag, and what a great deal. I'd have it in the baby pink.


----------



## pinkdaisylove (May 8, 2007)

That looks so cute! I just can see myself carrying it though




And for that price? A great deal!


----------



## Aprill (May 8, 2007)

very nice bag


----------



## Jessica (May 8, 2007)

wow great deal....im gonna look at the rest of the site now!!! Thanks for posting and enjoy your new bag!


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 9, 2007)

nice. enjoy your bag.


----------



## Solimar (May 9, 2007)

I actually got three...black, white and baby pink. I get compliments all the time...best bag I ever owned =] Thanks, girls.


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

I have 2 of those one in black and one in white/caramel.Ive never used the white one and was thinking of selling it


----------



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2007)

That is the cutiest!!!

Love Karren


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 7, 2007)

wow! that's cute!


----------



## butterflyblue (Jun 16, 2007)

Very Cute! Is it heavy to carry? I had a Brighton purse that I loved but when I started using it for about a month is killed my shoulder, and I didn't have that much in it :&gt


----------



## katnahat (Jun 19, 2007)

Ooooh! I really like that bag.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 28, 2007)

Great deal!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 29, 2007)

Cute bags. I like the Red/Brown ones.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 30, 2007)

It was a nice bag.. I like it in Brown color!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 30, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 30, 2007)

nice deal enjoy


----------



## Bexy (Jun 30, 2007)

Cute bag.


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 7, 2007)

Loves It!!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 7, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## dah (Jul 12, 2007)

good deal!


----------

